
Covid-19: How can this community support? - andreas-schrade
Without doubt, there are many smart people with different background on this platform.<p>I am wondering:<p>Is it possible that this smart and large community can somehow contribute to fight against COVID-19?<p>Random thoughts:
- is it possible to &quot;design&quot; a DIY face mask? To protected people who couldn&#x27;t buy a mask?
- has anyone contact to a company which could produce medical equipment?<p>What do you think?
======
invonto
There are definitely ways for us to contribute. I think the most immediate
contribution is through education. I recently published an article
recommending various productivity tools for businesses that are being forced
into remote work and have not prepared employees for it.

[https://www.invonto.com/insights/working-from-home-amidst-
co...](https://www.invonto.com/insights/working-from-home-amidst-coronavirus/)

Maybe there are more tangible things to do. Definitely getting some ideas
together is how it starts!

------
invonto
Is the face mask something that could be produced with 3D printing?

